# I seek a Shotshell Recipe using Remington Game Load hulls



## HiPowerGuy (Sep 18, 2004)

I am looking for a factory duplication shotshell recipe using Remington 12 ga. "Game Load" hulls. They are not listed in the latest (4th Edition) Lyman shotshell handbook. The hulls are once-fired Remington 12 ga. "Game Load" shells. Info from the shell box lists 2 3/4 length, 3 1/4 dram eq., 1 oz. of 7 1/2 shot, and mv of 1290 fps. They are lightly-ribbed, black hulls, 8-fold crimp, very similar to (but not exactly like) the sectioned Peters (now discontinued) "Blue Magic" hull shown on page 38 of the Lyman Shotshell Reloading Handbook 4th Edition. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i too need some info on these sheels if at all possible.... thanks


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

ok, well can anybody tell me if i CAN reload em? if ur not pushin the pressures, shouldnt any plastic base wad load work well?


----------



## M60ACE (Dec 9, 2005)

This hull can certainly be reloaded. The inner dimensions are the same as the STS. So, whats the difference? The head is actually a brass coated steel, the plastic is a different formulation. This mfg. process cuts down on the cost. They also use a lower antimony shot(softer), And the wad is the standard "Power Piston" not the fig 8 or TGT12, this also reduces cost. While reloadable, you will not get as many loads as , say, an STS hull. After 2 reloads you may notice that the crimp folds are splitting, so case inspection is of utmost importance. Contact the powder manufacturer for correct loading data.
The Author assumes No liability for this post, as he has no control over loading techniques or any component used. All users agree to use this information at their own risk.


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i just read in my book that the promo hull is the same as (and may actually be) the "remington unibody plastic" that is in all kinds of reload data sources..... it shows quite a few on the alliant site.

http://recipes.alliantpowder.com/


----------

